# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  hi

## downhilla

Hi ich bin ganz neu hier fahr downhill seit einem jahr bin schon in wilingen mitgefahren hab 9 plaz  in der jugend: :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und frohe Ostern.

----------


## klamsi

Stell dich vor! 

Da kanst dich vorstellen  :Smile:

----------

